# Doordash "Unexpected Error" popup malware is their latest retaliation against so-called cherrypickers who allow offers to time out



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lately I've been experiencing the pleasure of Doordash's newest response to allowing their highly generous offers to time out... they send a repeating two-part malware popup "message". 

The first popup says "Unexpected Error". 

The second popup is much larger than the first one and ends up blocking a sizable chunk of the lower part of the screen, which makes seeing the drop-offs on UberEats pings much more difficult. 

I'm sure the fact that the popups make multiapping more difficult is nothing more than a coincidence.

The popups usually last for about two minutes but yesterday I had one that lasted for at least 5 minutes. To add insult to injury, the 5 minute one was for a ping that was sent 2 minutes AFTER I tapped the "No additional orders after the current trip" button.

I had two Eats orders to deliver and that popup was blocking the bottom of the screen while I was in the middle of delivering one of the Eats orders.

It's some type of malware script that runs independently of the Doordash app. Tapping "force stop" does nothing. I'm guessing that even the deleting the DD app wouldn't stop a popup script in progress.

As some of you know I've warned against allowing DD pings to time out because bad things often happen to my phone as a result. This is the newest bad thing.

It wouldn't be a bad idea if @New2This made the following change....First rule of dealing with Uber and Doordash: Never attribute to incompetence what can also be attributed to malice.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Lately I've been experiencing the pleasure of Doordash's newest response to allowing their highly generous offers to time out... they send a repeating two-part malware popup "message".
> 
> The first popup says "Unexpected Error".
> 
> ...


I feel ya. Same here.
I cope by killing the app and restarting.
I am also getting the feeling that the no sound offers occur after being paused for non acceptance.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I feel ya. Same here.
> I cope by killing the app and restarting.
> I am also getting the feeling that the no sound offers occur after being paused for non acceptance.


During the 5 minute popup I did two "Force Stops" of the DD app in the settings and the popup continued anyway. This is what convinced me that the popups are a malware script that runs independently of the DD app.

My guess is that by the time you go to the settings and kill the app the popup times out on its own.

I think your observation about the "silent" offers is correct. 

Along with silent offers I also get "blank screen" offers as "punishment" for being a bad boy. At least DD offers color variety in their blank screens. They can be red, white or black and sometimes they change color.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

You guys do realize it a Federal Crime in the United States. Contact your local FBI agency and report that. Let the government burn them down to the ground and throw those criminals into jail.

18 U.S.C. §1030(a)(5)(A), criminalizes hacking and the use of malicious software (“malware”) by making it a crime to transmit code (i.e., malware) with “intent to cause damage.”


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> You guys do realize it a Federal Crime in the United States. Contact your local FBI agency and report that. Let the government burn them down to the ground and throw those criminals into jail.
> 
> 18 U.S.C. §1030(a)(5)(A), criminalizes hacking and the use of malicious software (“malware”) by making it a crime to transmit code (i.e., malware) with “intent to cause damage.”


Ha Ha!

Your suggesting FBI intervention for a poster that super glues his aluminum foil hat to his skull?

What kind of hat do you wear?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Your suggesting FBI intervention for a poster that super glues his aluminum foil hat to his skull?
> 
> What kind of hat do you wear?


When I was young we protested the Vietnam War. The government will never enforce these laws unless someone makes them. It takes many voices to force change. Look at civil rights and equality for woman. The right to vote. I've seen the decline of manufacturing in the USA. I have worn many hats but now I wear an old man's hat.

What your really asking is do I trust the government. I hope they do the right thing it however is not always what happens. Trust is earned. We live in a democracy. If we don't agree with the government we can make changes and we should make changes. Laws should also be enforced.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> During the 5 minute popup I did two "Force Stops" of the DD app in the settings and the popup continued anyway. This is


It seems to me that all these glitches were a lead up to last night's outage.
I barely managed to complete a delivery when I realized something bad was happening.
I kept getting paused back to back, 4-5 times, I couldn't complete my delivery, finally I was able to,
and when I called DD unsupport, the recording said we know and we are working on it.
After 5 attempts, I was able to end my dash, and went home. 7:30 central.
And you know what? It was going to be a pretty good night. $2 extra on every order had just kicked in, and I had already made $70 between 5 pm when I started, and when I went home. They killed it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> It seems to me that all these glitches were a lead up to last night's outage.
> I barely managed to complete a delivery when I realized something bad was happening.
> I kept getting paused back to back, 4-5 times, I couldn't complete my delivery, finally I was able to,
> and when I called DD unsupport, the recording said we know and we are working on it.
> ...


It's too bad that Doordash's POS systems put you out of action when you were on a roll.

I typically make most of my deliveries on Eats and Thursday was no exception so the outage had much less of an impact on me than it did on you. 

As you know DD has had many more meltdowns over the years than Eats or Grubhub. It's not even close. They're systems are far inferior to Eats and GH as far as stability is concerned. Given this it wouldn't surprise me if all of the various harassment weapons they're using against "cherrypickers" overtax their already wobbly systems making them susceptible to meltdowns.

I had two more of the malware popups on Friday as well as a couple of the silent pings. I also had two "phantom" pings in which the app told me I missed offers even though the app gave no indication of any oncoming pings.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wish I could say their system is that sophisticated. 

It's really not though. They make it suck for everyone.

Like "error declining delivery". Followed by you missed a delivery "opportunity", whatever that means.

I force close the app constantly and when they want to do all that pausing shit over and over, I just end the dash and let them find some other dickbeat to do their dirty work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I wish I could say their system is that sophisticated.
> 
> It's really not though. They make it suck for everyone.
> 
> ...


Force-closing the app doesn't end the popup script. It usually times out after about a minute or so, sometimes longer.

Drivers who accept most of their offers don't have to deal with their harassment.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I just close it to clear all the notifications they want to harass you with all the time.

I guess I could accept their low offers with no intention of ever picking them up, but that wouldn't work either since I couldn't get other offers.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I was really getting that unexpected error message during lunch on Thursday, hours before the server crashed. I was thinking it was my phone more than anything so I went home at 2pm to switch phones. It did seem to help but maybe it was just coincidence. I would decline an order and get that message almost every time. DoorDash was having troubles beginning at 10:30am at least because that's when I left home to do a delivery and those errors were popping up.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I was really getting that unexpected error message during lunch on Thursday, hours before the server crashed. I was thinking it was my phone more than anything so I went home at 2pm to switch phones. It did seem to help but maybe it was just coincidence. I would decline an order and get that message almost every time. DoorDash was having troubles beginning at 10:30am at least because that's when I left home to do a delivery and those errors were popping up.


Normally that message pops up when you let an offer time out. It's an annoyance but it shuts off after a couple of seconds.

It becomes more than just an annoyance when it continues to flash for a lot longer than two seconds. At that point the continued flashing blocks the bottom part of the screen which interferes with using the phone itself. That's crossing the line big time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I guess I could accept their low offers with no intention of ever picking them up, but that wouldn't work either since I couldn't get other offers.


Worse than that you'll get fired if your completion rate falls below 80%.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Letting it time out seems to be the better strategy. That seems to make your acceptance rate go up, and is the appropriate response to blank screen offers.


----------

